# LF detailed RP! Read within~



## Tilly (Aug 6, 2018)

I'm a long time WoW RP'er and figured I'd come along and check out this site, see what it's all about!
This will be a Discord thing, and if need be I can tell you all my kinks 'n stuff there, too. 
Though, the RP I'm looking for will be SFW leading to NSFW at some point, but character developing
is something I adore, so that'll be my main focus!  So, yeah! Post if you're interested and let's get going!  ♡
_Something_ would be nice. ;  u  ;​


----------



## Tilly (Aug 6, 2018)

Huh, guess this site isn't as welcoming as I thought. :|


----------



## Tyll'a (Aug 6, 2018)

Probably everyone was either sleeping or at work.


----------



## Tilly (Aug 6, 2018)

PSDuckie said:


> Probably everyone was either sleeping or at work.



Aye, you're probably right.


----------



## Tyll'a (Aug 6, 2018)

Anyway, I really enjoy character development too, and am also an RPer in MMOs (in fact, FF14 RP is how I got here in the first place!).  The only thing that kept me from responding earlier is that I don't really feel like starting a NSFW RP right now.


----------



## Tilly (Aug 6, 2018)

PSDuckie said:


> Anyway, I really enjoy character development too, and am also an RPer in MMOs (in fact, FF14 RP is how I got here in the first place!).  The only thing that kept me from responding earlier is that I don't really feel like starting a NSFW RP right now.



Doesn't have to be! Just saying it _can_ get to that point. That's all! I dabbled a bit in FF14, too, though WoW's been my go to with that new expansion dropping~


----------



## Whimsycal (Aug 22, 2018)

Well it sounds cool! Still looking?


----------



## SoFloJojo (Aug 22, 2018)

I'm interested, I'm fine with just having it be mostly SFW with NSFW parts


----------

